

Show HN: Tinyplate – A lightweight dashboard powered by Bootstrap - scwoodal
https://github.com/scottwoodall/tinyplate

======
afaqurk
This is EXACTLY what I started doing yesterday for the @Ehesp Responsive-
Dashboard project. Glad you got it done before I got anywhere with it. Very
useful to small one-off projects!

